# Bassist looking For A band in NS



## bassplayer666 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey,

New to the fourms and wonding mif anybody has a band in cole harbour, dartmouth that needs a bassist. Im only 14. Reply or pm me or something.

Thanks,

Matt


----------

